# Marquee Laufband mit Gifs



## wieseline (13. August 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

 seht euch bitte folgendes Problem hier an, da ist es genauer beschrieben:

  Link nicht mehr aktiv

Es ist dort im Anschluss an das Html-Problem auch ein Javascript-Problem beschrieben, aber das passt hier nicht ins Html-Forum. Wenn es trotzdem einer weiß, wärs schön.
 Danke schon mal im Voraus. 
 Viele Grüße
 wieseline


----------

